# Model Power Pre-Built Houses ....



## Franco (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi,

I received two Model Power Houses, The Kennedy House and Mr. Rogers House.
I usually build kits (DPM, City Classics, etc), so I can weather, age and customize them. These are nice little houses,
any tips I can use to make them look less plastic and toy like?

Thanks


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Haven't worked on those house.

But so many prebuilt model buildings come with too bright,
sometimes toylike, colors. They shine and look far
too neat for reality. I have completely repainted some,
weathered others and think the results are more life like.

Don


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

DonR
I personally never use a plastic kit without airbrushing it a color combination of my liking. Use flat finish paints. Also, if you plan to light it, paint the interior walls a flat black or dark gray. The light will show through the plastic making it look like a 'plastic' building. Weathering always renders it into a more realistic model.


----------

